# 100 fps +, 1440p, max. Settings -> Welche Hardware ?



## Predi (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ist momentan Hardware auf dem Markt verfügbar die es mir ermöglichen würde über 100 fps konstant in sämtlichen Bereichen zu erhalten bei 1440p und max. Settings ?
Dies ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage, denn zur Zeit scheint es mir so, dass auch im Mmo Sektor das Coding die Hardware nicht voll ausschöpfen kann.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Januar 2018)

Wenn das Budget ausreicht, dann ein 8700k + 1080ti  einfache Antwort.
Aber das reicht auch nicht immer  bei allen Titeln für 100fps + aus.

Edit: aber es war verdammt knapp


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Januar 2018)

"max. Settings" ist leider meist nur eine Floskel und generell hängt das ganze sehr von der Software ab. CS:GO wird mit Sicherheit kein Problem, PUBG evtl schon ^^

Generell würde ich den 8700K und wenigsten eine GTX 1080 anpeilen...

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Aerni (8. Januar 2018)

für wow brauchste takt ohne ende. in 25er raids 100fps alles in max wird schon ne harte nummer auf 1440p. 

da legste ordentlich kohle hin. aber wenn du es so haben willst, musste halt investieren.


----------



## HisN (8. Januar 2018)

Keine Graka, keine CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU Limit mit 4,5Ghz und 16 Kernen bei 20 FPS in einem 3 Jahre altem Game.
Graka Limit mit 20 FPS in FHD in einem 4 Jahre altem Game.

Ach so, geht um WOW. Wird im RAID und in großen Städten ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Schak28 (8. Januar 2018)

Also unter einer gtx 1080Ti brauchst du bei deinen Vorstellungen nicht anfangen  
Die bekommst du schon und FHD richtig klein. 

Eher 2x 1080ti und das wird auch nich reichen aber ich denk 60FPS sind dann überall drin


----------



## HisN (8. Januar 2018)

In meinem Beispiel bräuchtest Du schon drei


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Januar 2018)

Dann eben ein Wassergekühltes und übertaktetes Titan V SLI


----------



## Magera (9. Januar 2018)

Hier scheinen viele nicht zu berücksichtigen das dass im WoW Forum gefragt ist, und somit auchhauptsächlich für WOW zu gebrauchen sin soll.

Dehalb:

Ich habe mit meinem i7 4790K + GTX 1060 6GB bei einer Auflösung von 2048 x 1180 bei 60 MhZ keinerlei Probleme die 100FPS zu jeder Zeit zu halten.
Bei 1440p und 144 Hz sollte der Prozessor auch noch reichen, aber eventuell wäre dann eine GTX 1070 ratsamer bzw eine RX 580


----------



## ENEMY (9. Januar 2018)

Die Frage ist ob du mit der 1060 alles auf Ultra stehen hast? 
Denke er will die 100 FPS ja auf Max Details.


----------



## lunaticx (9. Januar 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem i7 4790K + GTX 1060 6GB bei einer Auflösung von 2048 x 1180 bei 60 MhZ keinerlei Probleme die 100FPS zu jeder Zeit zu halten.



Nö ... einfach Nö ...

Das hälst du weder in Raids noch Dalaran.
Hab daheim auch einen 4790k mit einer 1080TI, das klappt bei weitem nicht.

Im Großteil ist das richtig ... aber wenn es "drauf ankommt" droppst du unter 100 FPS (Raid, Dala, Schlachtfeld)

Soviel Takt wie da gebraucht wird, gibt es nicht bzw. ist die WoW-Engine einfach so alt und Mehrkern-unoptimiert ... haut nicht hin.

P.S.: Auf gibt es teilweise "unoptimierte" Gebiete (Suramar) wo du selbst mit o.g. Hardware auf 40-50 FPS droppst.
P.P.S.: zu früh am Morgen ... nicht gesehen das du ja "FHD" hast ... meine Aussage bezieht sich auf 1440p ... wobei das bis letztes Jahr in FHD nicht besser ausssah ...


----------



## Magera (9. Januar 2018)

Aktuell, ich muss gestehen Dala bin ich sogut wie nie, aber SW solte da ein brauchbarer Vergleich sein, Habe ich keine Probleme mit meinem Monitor 100 FPS bei vollen Ultra, also den höchsten Einstellungen zu halten. in den 2 Raids in denen ich bisher war sieht es da nicht anders aus. 
Klar kann und wird sich das bei 1440p und 144hz ändern, aber für mich reicht das so.


----------



## SchneidoR (17. Januar 2018)

Ich spiele mit einem 6600K @4,2 Ghz und einer 1060 6GB und 16 GB DDR4-3200 Ram auf 2560x1440@144hz Monitor. 

Ich habe sowas wie Kantenglättung auf mittleren Einstellungen. In Raids wird sowas wie Schatten, Sichtweite etc automatisch runtergeregelt. Ich komme nie unter 60 FPS. Ob Dalaran oder sonst was. Wenn ich auf offenem Feld queste habe ich immer 180-200+.

Das Spiel sieht kaum schlechter aus wenn man einige Sachen runterstellt. Z.B. Sichtweite 8=10. Alles auf Ultra ist nur was für das Ego.

Wow ist einfach was die Grafik angeht viel zu schlecht programmiert...Bei dem Spiel da so ein Race draus machen...Nene..


----------



## theodizee (1. Februar 2018)

Man muss halt bedenken wann WoW gestartet ist. Die Grafik wurde zwar entsprechend aufpoliert und die Engine auch verbessert, allerdings von den Grundlagen her basierte es auf einem Spiel, das 2004 gestartet ist.



> Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
> 800 MHz or higher CPU
> 32 MB 3D graphics card with hardware transform and lighting, such as GeForce 2 or better
> 4 GB or more of available hard drive space
> ...



wenn man sowas als Basis hat, finde ich es erstaunlich wie gut es eigentlich jetzt aussieht und wie gut es trotzdem noch läuft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2018)

Predi schrieb:


> ist momentan Hardware auf dem Markt verfügbar die es mir ermöglichen würde über 100 fps konstant in sämtlichen Bereichen zu erhalten bei 1440p und max. Settings ?


100FPS in Star Citizen? Das wird teuer...

Nachtrag: Mist, ging ja explizit um WoW


----------



## fipS09 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: 100 fps +, 1440p, max. Settings -&gt; Welche Hardware ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 100FPS in Star Citizen? Das wird teuer...


Wo in Azeroth finde ich denn dieses Star Citizen?  Achte Mal aufs Unterforum.

Edit: Kenne das Problem, habs bei Tapatalk auch erst nicht gesehen


----------



## Virikas (6. März 2018)

Hab grad mal wieder festgestellt, wie hart CPU limitiert WoW ist.

basis: corei5-4570 + GTX 1070 in 1440p bei 100% Renderskalierung
Maximal flüssig spielbar war Detaillevel 6-7 (oder 8-9 ohne AA)

Habe jetzt gewechselt auf Core i7-7700k 
Damit einhergehend natürlich Mobo Wechsel von Sockel 1150 auf 1151 und Ram von DDR3 auf DDR4
AUSSERHALB von Raids: Konstant um und bei 100 FPS auf Detail 10 (konkrete AA EInstellungen etc. müsste ich raussuchen wenn wieder zu Hause) bei 1440p und 100% Renderskalierung
Im Raid gehts ja nach Größe auf bis zu 30 FPS runter (40er Raid zum Beispiel bei den Invasionspunkten auf Argus). 
Im Mythic Raid bei 20 Leuten bleib ich selbst bei Pull-HT bei recht konstant 50-60 FPS.
Limitierend ist hier ganz klar die Single-Core/Single-Thread Leistung der CPU.
Graka ist bei ~80-90% Auslastung, CPU brennt auf 2 Kernen und die restlichen idlen mehr oder weniger 
Ja.. Wow ist immer noch im wesentlichen ein Single Core spiel und nur wenige Berechnungen werden auf einen zweiten Kern ausgelagert.

Denke wenn man den i7 7700k noch ein wenig triezen würde, so in Richtung 5.5GHz+ würde das wesentlich mehr bringen als die Graka weiter aufzubohren!


----------

